# Scared to squat



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Its been along time since i have trained legs, i have been cycling 15 miles a day now back and fro to work everyday, for the last 6 weeks , with min pain in my back . So tonight is the night i train legs again, just dont wanna fuk it up by going to heavy and be laid off for another 6 months.

So ive chosen the quietest night in the gym to do it lol as im sure i'll only be able to manage 10kg each side for my squat and dont wanna be laughed out the gym lol

I think i may have to get someone to check my form , and start from scratch again.

Or do you guys think i should stick to leg ext etc ????


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd suggest starting with the bar and warm up well. Go easy, don't let your ego mess you up...!!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Sound advice above, i'd stick with that. Also, if there's someone experienced around i'd have them check your form, you can't afford to mess with your back. Form is key in all exercises but completely vital when squatting/deadlifting.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Mate, if your that concerned why not leave the squats for a week or two? Youve had a long time off, why not try the hack squat and leg press until you feel comfortable with the movement again?


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

take it slow with good form reps not weight for a few months,i broke my spine in 2 places and pelvis in 7,told id be in a chair in 10 years that was in 88 i squatted 1020 lbs in november so no barriers


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers for all the replies guys and Bulldog you had given me alot of inspiration. I need to start soon tho as my top half is far bigger than my chicken legs lol i think the hardest thing will be my ego sadly


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Squats are a great excersise and I love them myself - but contrary to popular myth they arent essential for big legs - plenty a massive set of wheels has been built without a squat rack in sight.

All I am saying is if you are at risk of doing your back more damage or setting yourself back again, I would miss them - or at least wait a good bit longer before going for it.

But if you are insistent on doing it, the only sensible way is as has already been suggested - slow, steady and get the form bang on, and make sure you are totally confident before upping the wieght - and even then do it in small steps. And get a good spotter...


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Squats are a great excersise and I love them myself - but contrary to popular myth they arent essential for big legs - plenty a massive set of wheels has been built without a squat rack in sight.
> 
> All I am saying is if you are at risk of doing your back more damage or setting yourself back again, I would miss them - or at least wait a good bit longer before going for it.
> 
> But if you are insistent on doing it, the only sensible way is as has already been suggested - slow, steady and get the form bang on, and make sure you are totally confident before upping the wieght - and even then do it in small steps. And get a good spotter...


 What other exercise would you suggest for big legs?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Didnt I hear somewhere that Dorian wasn't a massive squat fan or am being a complete tit?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good advice from Nelson and RS mate.

As most people know I don't and can't squat, hasn't stopped me getting my quads up past 30".

Leg press

Hack squats

Leg Extensions

Sissy Squats

All the exercises I ever needed. I put a lot of emphasis on my feeting position.

ie, Toes pointed out, in and straight ahead.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

PRL said:


> Good advice from Nelson and RS mate.
> 
> As most people know I don't and can't squat, hasn't stopped me getting my quads up past 30".
> 
> ...


Nice one buddy, i'll give that a go, what about lunges? are they more a conditioning execise rather than a mass builder?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PRL said:


> Good advice from Nelson and RS mate.
> 
> As most people know I don't and can't squat, hasn't stopped me getting my quads up past 30".
> 
> ...


You were one of the very people I was thinking of in my post mate - pop a pic of your quads up if you get two tics - fkn insane! :thumbup1:


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

RS2007 said:


> You were one of the very people I was thinking of in my post mate - pop a pic of your quads up if you get two tics - fkn insane! :thumbup1:


Just had alook on PRL profile!!!! see what you mean dude, very impressive


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ronnie did lunges till the cows came home!!lunges are a winner


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks lads. But if you wanna have a laugh come and watch me attempt a squat.

The funniest thing you will ever see. Think I managed 1 plate a side once. lol


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

imo its all about starting from scratch again, start light and build you way up, dont go ego squatting as we always see ppl in the gyms doing with sh1t form.

keep form as high as possible, weight and strength will all increase in time


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey mate dont worry what other people are thinking or what weight your squatting, theres plenty out there who will say this that and the other but do NOT squat themselves.

I lost my right my kneecap and shattered my left one in 1989 due to a motorcycle rta, and broke my back in 2005 due to another rta, After long periods out of the gym i came back despite the doctors saying DO NOT train heavy again:rolleyes:

Now i think i have decent legs for what ive been through, theres a pic in my album.

Now i use a piece of wood under my heels while squatting and always look up so to keep my back nice and straight, start doing them and just get your form right, then when your happy with that start putting some weights on, :thumb: where are you in the uk..


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

musclefox said:


> Hey mate dont worry what other people are thinking or what weight your squatting, theres plenty out there who will say this that and the other but do NOT squat themselves.
> 
> I lost my right my kneecap and shattered my left one in 1989 due to a motorcycle rta, and broke my back in 2005 due to another rta, After long periods out of the gym i came back despite the doctors saying DO NOT train heavy again:rolleyes:
> 
> ...


Lot of respect buddy, im so glad i started this thread as its told me that there is hope to rid myself of the chicken legs lol Damn good pic too, how long you been training? im in Norwich in Norfolk bud.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Been training for about 19 years, had a lot of setbacks in that time but i love the sport so much i get back up dust myself off and get back on with it

If you were closer i could help you out a bit,

This might sound a bit daft but Tom Platz told my mate years ago to fall in love training your legs and they will grow


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't like squats. I'm 6'4 and not built for them in terms of leverage etc.

I do them, but would rather not.

The trouble is, I feel the leg press in my knees more.

Form is key to squats. Most people I see don't get close to parallel and use too much weight. That just means you'll grow 'turnip legs'.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

first of all you can't care what others think about your poundage..everyone starts from start ....as for squats not being necessary or essential I thinks it's subjective ..for some people squats are the mainstay of their routine not only because they work your bottom half but also its overall good compound movement..while others don't get the feel for them..ever..

In your case you can start with a light weight.I would say lighter enough to get to 20 reps something with strict form ...with time as you are comfortable with them try to increase your poundage


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Put it this way, you have the GUTS to get under the bar with the injuries you have had, theres many out there who are afraid to squat and they are 100% healthy.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

musclefox said:


> Put it this way, you have the GUTS to get under the bar with the injuries you have had, theres many out there who are afraid to squat and they are 100% healthy.


Good post mate.

Or they will use it as a excuse not to do anything at all.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

musclefox said:


> Been training for about 19 years, had a lot of setbacks in that time but i love the sport so much i get back up dust myself off and get back on with it
> 
> If you were closer i could help you out a bit,
> 
> This might sound a bit daft but Tom Platz told my mate years ago to fall in love training your legs and they will grow


Thats very kind of you to offer buddy , i shall let you guys know how i got on tonight, today is the 1st day toward the wheels of steel mission lol


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i always warm up to squats with "air squats", using no weight, not even a bar. It allows me to get a decent stretch on, and noticably improve my rom when loading it up. I usually go ATG, increasing depth with each rep.

Concentrate on keeping your spine neutral, and staying on your heels. As other have said, sloly build it up, give your body a chance to adapt


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Right guys im back from the gym and walking like ive shat myself , i took it nice and easy but was still a challenge for my little pins

Squats 4 x 15 1st set only bar, then 20kg, then 30kg, then 40kg

45 degree leg press 3 x 15 1st set 40kg then 80kg there after

leg curl 3 x12 30kg

leg ext 3 x12 30kg

calf raise 90kg

seated calf raise 30 kg

its a start guys and man does it feel good to have that ' oh my god im going to fall down the stairs' feeling back in my legs!! think i will stick with that for 4 weeks then swap the leg press for lunges.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Good stuff mate:thumb: keep it up and keep good form..


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I injured my back a few years ago with squats and tbh I was scared of squatting again. There were a few times when the leg room was quiet and I loaded the bar up with the low end of the range with where I could lift before my injury, and knocked out a few reps, but it was always well short of failure, and I would call it quits after a set or two, preferring to do leg extensions and other "safer" exercises.

This fear lasted for about a year or so, before I decided that it could not go on, and I had to face my fear and overcome it - moreso for my psychological health rather than for bodybuilding.

I started from scratch, deciding that the weight did not matter to me, instead that I wanted the best form possible. I did hundreds of reps using bodyweight or empty bar (to develop correct neuromuscular pattens), box squats of differing heights, isometrics at different points in the motion, eyes open and eyes closed, different foot positions and worked on getting a really good feel for the motion, the load path through the muscles, etc. 1RepMax (or even less than 3Reps) will never be part of my workouts - it just isn't me. I was also very fortunate to have a chiropractor who trained in our gym, who has a beautiful squatting technique, who I tried to mimic in many aspects, although I secretly look for weaknesses in his form, as I know I want mine to be perfect not just good.

I added a little weight on here and there, but it was always totally secondary to the form. Before I knew it, my loads had increased dramatically, but more important, I feel really solid and safe when doing them, and I feel much more solid outside of the gym too. What was once my least favourite exercise, the one that I would dread and find excuses to myself to avoid, is now my second favourite exercise of all, forming the majority of sets in my leg workout. I also know that it my fear was unfounded and that I did not let it beat me, a principle I strive to hold in the rest of my life too.

Good luck mate,

J


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

all i can say is be very careful...do not,repeat do not worry or think what others think about you...you are there for you,and only you!!!

so take it very easy...dont know if your physio or related has said its cool to squat?

but like you say you go easy,you've got nothing to prove and your health to worry about!!!

there's no way that your gonna jump into doing 200kg over-night...you gotta build up to it,nic n slow...getting your form,perfecting your style and not making big jumps in weight so you dont compromise your health...!!!!

you will take to it,takes time to get back into the swing of things...just keep it routine and regular...with very small increments of weight added,stretch and warm up first always...!!!!

things will be cool if you go slow,building up not only your big muscle groups forming your quads but all the stabiliser/support muscles and sinew too...

might even be safer to pre-exhaust your leg muscles before you squat,say doing leg extensions first...or that and leg press first!!!!


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Right it's Sunday night, i did legs on Friday and i still have mega DOMS!!!! not looking forward to my cyle to work in the morning , going to be screaming up those hills lol

Once again cheers for all the advise guys


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lunges...ALL variations are the daddy! LOVE EM


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

So its come around again, LEG DAY!!!! im really looking forward to pushing up my tiny weights tonight, (you shouldnt be able to bench over twice of what you can squat!! thats just embarassing lol ) just hope the back holds up .


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Buddy - remember it is not about what the weight you lift is - it is about what you do with the cards you are dealt. Keep working on your form, and you can have a great workout.

You are in there to build yourself, not put on a show for everyone else.

Good luck,

J


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers Joshua, i couldnt show off if i wanted to at the mo any way lol , im hoping to see the chiropractor again next week then might be ablt to start slipping in some deads next month!


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Right... just got back from 2nd time training legs, and i was good and stuck to what i did the week before, even though i was surprised at how very much easier it was only after 1 week, i may add alittle more weight next week, 2.5kg each side for the squat and go from there. Feels good but i know i could of done more. Damn i hate being mr sensible.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Great news mate, keep it up and you will soon have them legs coming along nicely.. :thumbup1:


----------

